# Favorite Brisket Marinades ???



## upinflames (Apr 4, 2009)

OK guys, Lemme have 'em,please.

Store bought is fine as well as your super secret "I'll hafta kill ya if I tell ya" marinades.

Thanx in advance, UIF


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 4, 2009)

No marinades...just good rub and clean smoke


----------



## desertlites (Apr 4, 2009)

yup-slather in mustard and a good rub.or sear first than as said.


----------



## erain (Apr 4, 2009)

ditto!!!!!


----------



## abelman (Apr 4, 2009)

Italian dressing for 24 hours, then the rub. 

With the dressing, you don't even need the mustard not that it matters much though.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 4, 2009)

Just worchester then rub and on to the smoker, then i mite marinate or try pickleing my self with some form of alcohol from the inside out.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 17, 2009)

I dont always marinate my briskets , but i think it does'nt hurt at all. But anyways this is the same that i use for brisket/jerky/chicken.

1-2 Bottles of soy sauce(depending on how salty you desire)
1-2 cups apple cider vinegar
3TBS Franks Rd Hot (if ya like a lil spice)
2TBS Onion Powder
2-3 Finely chopped cloves of fresh garlic(sometimes in a pinch i'll use the already minced stuff, but freash as ya know is always better)
1/2 to whole package of pureed celery
1tsp ground cumin
1tsp paprika

I have made too strong on occasion, in which case i will add water in 1/2 cup increments till i get the taste i want.

Bring to a boil while stirring ,(Be careful not to overcook it,go just enough to meld the flavors together) let cool & marinate.


----------

